# O&w V Mwc



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone know the difference (apart from price) between the O&W Automatic and MWC Mk 111C. They look the same even down to markings on face ?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Say what ya think Jase!!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

O&W are the manufacture of both watches, I'm not to sure on the price of MWC's range but I would imagine that the price would be higher









Have you had a look at our host's O&W range, you will find it hard to get a better deal along with the service that goes with RLT


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I had an quartz MWC once....it was a CWC G10 look-alike...

I'd never buy a MWC again....here a shot of its innards...a lot of plastic


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I had an quartz MWC once....it was a CWC G10 look-alike...
> 
> I'd never buy a MWC again....here a shot of its innards...a lot of plastic


That's piss poor







What are you supposed to put in the gaps, secret information


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right, Ive looked into this and the 2 watches in question are both made by O+W....

The MWC is exactly the same watch and for this 'honour' they charge an extra 75 quid over the O+W version









Draw your own conclusions.....

At least O+W has a decent pedigree


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I had a look at the O&W/MWC clone's pricing a while back. For the most part MWC charge more, including for the MP equivalents. They have some hand-wind chronos that equate to O&W type 396 and 401 models that are actually about Â£75 cheaper. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

quoll said:


> I had a look at the O&W/MWC clone's pricing a while back. For the most part MWC charge more, including for the MP equivalents. They have some hand-wind chronos that equate to O&W type 396 and 401 models that are actually about Â£75 cheaper. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


Is it true that MWC watches are made by O&W? After many months' dithering about which watch to buy, and many more months lurking unseen on this forum, I was close to buying an O&W, but it seems oddly depressing that they're MWC watches by another name...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No no Its the other way around, O+W are the original makers ,

MWC have just had their mane printed on OW products and are charging a lot of money for the fact....

The O+W is the original watch


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

jasonm said:


> No no Its the other way around, O+W are the original makers ,
> 
> MWC have just had their mane printed on OW products and are charging a lot of money for the fact....
> 
> The O+W is the original watch


Bugger. That's what comes of reading posts when I've just got in from work with a mind addled by commuting. Thanks for the reply. I can now go back to angsting about which O&W I want. At the moment, it's looking like it'll be the M65, but if I don't decide soon, I think my wife will kill me...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









Take your time, the wife will kill you anyway


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome... and the warning! My problem started when I decided that I wanted a spare watch to alternate with my present Casio G-Shock, and now, months later, I've drawn up a list of desirable qualities [ETA movement, date, Swiss made] as well as a list of would-quite-like qualities [bead blasted or brushed steel case] and given myself a budget [Â£150]... and find myself dithering between a huge list of O&Ws...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

If I had to choose between a watch marked "O&W" or "MWC", I'd choose the O&W every time for the obvious historical reasons. However, the chronos that quoll referred to look identical to O&W (there are examples of a few O&W's that do not bear the name such as the MP series). Such watches are probably made at the same factory.

That said, this thread highlights the fact that some people believe that O&W made/make their own watches, others believe that they added/add their name to watches made from generic parts. I tend to believe the former, because I have at least 2 vintage watches that are not O&W branded on the dial, but whose movements are marked with "Ollech & Wajs".

I suppose it's one of the mysteries of the brand

cheers

Dave


----------

